# Cooler for "foil, towel, cooler"



## foudy (Apr 14, 2017)

Do I need a cooler just for resting meats?  Pretty sure my wife will whoop my arse if i put some permanent stank to one of our cabin coolers.  Just wondering if the smoke smell washes away or if I should dedicate a cooler to this and get a new one to replace it.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## b-one (Apr 14, 2017)

Our cooler dose t have any off smells from use. I also will toss an old pillow in for added insulation.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 14, 2017)

Foudy said:


> Do I need a cooler just for resting meats? Pretty sure my wife will whoop my arse if i put some permanent stank to one of our cabin coolers. Just wondering if the smoke smell washes away or if I should dedicate a cooler to this and get a new one to replace it.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


I don't know if it's so much stank, but stain.  Some of the rubs with paprika, chili powder, etc., that can seep through peach paper with any juice/grease will put some stain on that's very hard (if not impossible) to knock out.  My advice (unless you're cooking for the Packers, Texans, or Patriots) is to go to Wally, spend around $15 on a 48 qt. Igloo/Coleman and call it yours and yours alone for smoking.  Think about what the biggest thing you'll likely cook that needs a cooler and back into it--typically a brisket or turkey, and get measurements for your cook purposes.  You don't need an RTIC/Yeti/Pelican, nor a 128 qt., for something like this, and you don't have to work around the missus on retiring one she likes and drop a bunch of change and time on a new one she does.  This one is yours and yours alone for the smoker for under $20--period.  While you're at it, go grab a couple of inexpensive Wally towels for another $5 and call it a day.

Now, if you take those grease-laden wrap towels, and toss them in with her unmentionables to wash, then you're on your own, hombre. Can't help you there.


----------



## sweenner (Apr 14, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I don't know if it's so much stank, but stain.  Some of the rubs with paprika, chili powder, etc., that can seep through peach paper with any juice/grease will put some stain on that's very hard (if not impossible) to knock out.  My advice (unless you're cooking for the Packers, Texans, or Patriots) is to go to Wally, spend around $15 on a 48 qt. Igloo/Coleman and call it yours and yours alone for smoking.  Think about what the biggest thing you'll likely cook that needs a cooler and back into it--typically a brisket or turkey, and get measurements for your cook purposes.  You don't need an RTIC/Yeti/Pelican, nor a 128 qt., for something like this, and you don't have to work around the missus on retiring one she likes and drop a bunch of change and time on a new one she does.  This one is yours and yours alone for the smoker for under $20--period.  While you're at it, go grab a couple of inexpensive Wally towels for another $5 and call it a day.
> 
> Now, if you take those grease-laden wrap towels, and toss them in with her unmentionables to wash, then you're on your own, hombre. Can't help you there.    :ROTF



What gr0uch0 said. I was an unfortunate victim of a paprika incident while resting a butt last summer. The upside is I got to buy another cooler (one of those things you can't have to many of), and my wife recently needed new towels, so bonus for me. 

You should be fine with a 48qt, I haven't smoked anything yet that wouldn't fit.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 14, 2017)

You guys don't already have a stack of "retired" towels? I call them my brewery towels. Always kept handy in case of a spill...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 14, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> You guys don't already have a stack of "retired" towels? I call them my brewery towels. Always kept handy in case of a spill...



I have a stack full, plus my wife washes them.  

I find that I don't leak of I double wrap opposite of the wraps of that makes sense


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I have a stack full, plus my wife washes them.
> 
> I find that I don't leak of I double wrap opposite of the wraps of that makes sense


Yep, makes perfect sense:  the seams are opposite one another at the beginning and end of it all.  I've just had a couple of "Oh, $hits", where the paper had slight tears (up against the drain assembly inside the cooler), and ended up with some leaks and stains.  I too have retired towels everywhere, so those aren't "must haves" to buy new, but some guys are fairly new to the married scene and don't have a lot of this stuff that's been used, reused, and repurposed.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 15, 2017)

Walmart special that I use

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-48-qt-Ice-Chest-Cooler-Blue/20613565

It lives with all the other smoking gear in the shed until it's needed. I store my wrap towels in it between smokes.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 15, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Walmart special that I use
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-48-qt-Ice-Chest-Cooler-Blue/20613565
> 
> It lives with all the other smoking gear in the shed until it's needed. I store my wrap towels in it between smokes.


Spot on, SOT.  Those are all you really need.


----------

